# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Livre pour apprendre le C

## xcvb33

Bonsoir!

Je recherche un livre pour apprendre le C! /!\ Avant de me faire tirer dessus, je prcise que j'ai lu la partie sur les livres C de developpez.com, mais je ne retrouve pas des les catgories de personnes vises. Je ne suis pas programmeur/informaticien/rseau etc. Je cherche donc un livre comme celui la (concernant python), que j'ai trouv trs bien fait, avec son systme de mini projet. C'est trs formateur. 

Vous en avez  me recommander? merci

----------


## Obsidian

Ceux-ci, peut-tre : 

http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565923065/
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596006976/

----------

